# Hope I don't have any visitors...



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

because this is my spare bedroom after getting finished making 50 hats for the Christmas crafts fair. Don't want to see another hat for a while!
(Of course, they were machine-knitted on my Brother bulky - would never be able to do this many by hand.)
Marg


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Wonderful. I love all the colors. Believe me they are really going to go with a bang. Great work.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Very nice work Marg. 
I hope your craft show is soon so you can have your room back...lol
I am sure you will do well.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Great work; brilliant colours.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

HATS OFF TO YOU!!!!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

GREAT hats!


----------



## sewfar (Aug 13, 2016)

They are so nice, love the colours.


----------



## sewfar (Aug 13, 2016)

Actually they are beautiful. Did you felted them?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great selection of hats, love all the great colours


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Great hats!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful, hope you sell them all


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

sewfar said:


> They are so nice, love the colours.


I agree.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice assortment. Hope they all sell.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Love them, love them, love them! Do you have a pattern you can share?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great job, they look wonderful.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, I love it!!

Don't feel bad... my "guest bedroom" is covered in yarn cones from this estate purchase I made. Considering moving the garter carriage machine into that room too (it's in the basement) - it's sooo noisy!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful work! Hope you do well.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

What a lovely selection. Wow!!! They will sell like hot cakes I'm sure.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Your hats are terrific.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the compliments. For the pattern, send an email to me at william dot jones at bellaliant dot net asking for felted hat pattern. Please do not post this pattern ANYWHERE online as I will be posting it for sale on Ravelry in the near future. I am just sending this free to those nice people who sent a message about my hats. Thank you. PS Don't send me a pm as I cannot insert attachments into those.
Marg


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice looking hats. . . :sm24:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I thought I was the crazy hat lady! You beat me by few.
They are all beautiful!!!!!


----------



## january6 (May 2, 2012)

This has really inspired me to try felting - they are amazing!


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

What fabulous hats - I am sure they will all be snapped up for Christmas. Best wishes, Jill



dancewithmarg said:


> because this is my spare bedroom after getting finished making 50 hats for the Christmas crafts fair. Don't want to see another hat for a while!
> (Of course, they were machine-knitted on my Brother bulky - would never be able to do this many by hand.)
> Marg


----------



## lin7353 (Sep 29, 2016)

Love the hats. Most of my rooms have something that belongs to MK in them, I must have a clear out.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! They have an attractive shape.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely fab hats, a very talented lady. Their new owners will look very smart.


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm in awe of your knitting room. so neat. Mine is a mess!


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Great assortment of hats


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Marg they are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Love your hats Marg, lucky folks who will be getting them.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

dancewithmarg said:


> because this is my spare bedroom after getting finished making 50 hats for the Christmas crafts fair. Don't want to see another hat for a while!
> (Of course, they were machine-knitted on my Brother bulky - would never be able to do this many by hand.)
> Marg


Beautiful work, great colours.

Is it a design of your own, or did you use a pattern from somewhere else?

regards

Andy

PS. UPDATE. You answered my questions in your later post. Many thanks.


----------



## suzeee (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovely lovely hats!


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful hats, love the style and colors. Can I ask what yarn do you use?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are lovely hats, Marg. I have never done any felting but would like to try it!
Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

These are fabulous!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful hats; and, you have been keeping those needles hot!!


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

That is an impressive collection! Beautiful! What do you use as a hat form to shape the hats?


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh they look great all together!, I still have my Downton Abbey hat that I made from your pattern! 
Have a great craft sale.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

ac001234h said:


> I'm in awe of your knitting room. so neat. Mine is a mess!


Not my knitting room - my spare bedroom which is rarely used. You don't want to see my knitting/crafts room!

Marg


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

HudsonNana said:


> Beautiful hats, love the style and colors. Can I ask what yarn do you use?


I use Briggs & Little Heritage 100% wool yarn which is easily available here. I have used Patons 100% wool, but prefer the B & L, even though it takes a lot longer to felt.

Marg


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

fibreoptiks said:


> That is an impressive collection! Beautiful! What do you use as a hat form to shape the hats?


The Classic Dome from Hatshapers.com For an average head I use size Medium Plus Plus. It's a worthwhile investment if you plan to make a lot of hats.

Marg


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

dancewithmarg said:


> because this is my spare bedroom after getting finished making 50 hats for the Christmas crafts fair. Don't want to see another hat for a while!
> (Of course, they were machine-knitted on my Brother bulky - would never be able to do this many by hand.)
> Marg


Oh how I chuckled when I opened your post! Your hats are amazing and look so much more exciting than visitors!!


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Love your hats. Would like to know what pattern you use. I make felted clog type slippers every year for children and grandchildren. They need new pairs every few years because they wear out the bottoms and keep asking Grandma for new ones. Try to keep ahead by having several pairs in different sizes on hand to felt when a request comes in. My son said I need to keep making ahead so he will have some available for the rest of his life. :sm02: :sm02:

I make the slippers by hand knitting. Making hats on the machine may go faster.

Tried to email you but evidently didn't do something correct. Need more of an address. I used bellaliant.net. There must be more to the address or how and where am I sending you a request? Thanks for answering.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

What a great collection, they are lovely


----------



## gandalftheg (Sep 27, 2016)

OMG, They are wonderful. Well done you.


----------



## moragw (Apr 8, 2011)

Well done these are wonderful.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice hats. I would also love the pattern.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

dancewithmarg said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. For the pattern, send an email to me at william dot jones at bellaliant dot net asking for felted hat pattern. Please do not post this pattern ANYWHERE online as I will be posting it for sale on Ravelry in the near future. I am just sending this free to those nice people who sent a message about my hats. Thank you. PS Don't send me a pm as I cannot insert attachments into those.
> Marg


Thank you very much for the opportunity to receive your pattern! This is exactly what I have been looking for, beautiful sturdy hats for charity. ????????


----------



## iqed2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

What lovely hats! Would this pattern be suitable for a beginner machine knitter and one who hasn't tried felting? How did you shape them so beautifully?


----------



## Mzknits (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, very nice hats!!


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG, what a Beautiful set of colors and hat!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

dancewithmarg said:


> because this is my spare bedroom after getting finished making 50 hats for the Christmas crafts fair. Don't want to see another hat for a while!
> (Of course, they were machine-knitted on my Brother bulky - would never be able to do this many by hand.)
> Marg


I can see the ones I would choose; the plum and berry coloured ones. They're fantastic.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

I absolutely love the design of these hats! Thank you for the opportunity to receive a copy of the pattern. I’m going to have to try this out soon.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Really like your felted hats! Were they easy to do?


----------



## valturner (Nov 26, 2012)

love your hats


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely hats. I have hand knit several for felting, but sure would like to use mu 260. I used Lopi for hand knit hats.


----------



## Wool nut (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful work, one day I will have to try making one or two


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

These hats are beautiful. I have tried once before, but it did not come out as well as yours. I will email you for your pattern and try again. Thanks so much for offering your pattern to us KPers.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I have gone to the sire you posted here, but get info about line dancing and zentangle. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oops, I meant site!


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry, read your email address wrong. Forgot to put [email protected] Read it as or. My eyes are doing tricks on me. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW (I haven't read all the comments yet, but I am pretty sure I am not the only one to start with WOW)!

I love your hats, Marg. I am sure they will sell very well. Once I am done with this latest weaving project, I am going to get some hats and scarves made!

edited to add: Oh my, just saw your offer for the pattern! Thank you, I think I will request it and try to make one (or more :sm09: )


----------



## bittajane (Jun 13, 2014)

Your hat are just beautiful! I would love to give it a try.


----------



## sage'smom (Feb 28, 2017)

Last time I checked you had to use your hands to move the carriage so as far as I can tell they were hand made with the assistance of a machine any way you look at it a beautiful job well done take a bow you deserve it Dave's mom


----------



## sage'smom (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry should read Sage's mom my auto spell check does this often had to correct the d to. S three times good luck with your sale


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Holy cow
Lot of hats
Pretty stuff


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Ditto
Ditto
Ditto
Really lovely hats. I'd be intersted to know whether you've used Knit Pick's yarn.......


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for all the nice comments. Sorry, free offer is now closed. Pattern is on Ravelry - search for Felted hat on Bulky Knitting Machine
Marg


----------



## iholdhandheheals (Oct 23, 2017)

Makes me want to go outside in the cold so I can wear one!


----------



## sarah84 (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope they bring you the money. They are very lovely. Good work.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow love all the colours, I've only felted a cat basket before but that turned out great...may have to try hats


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Great looking hats!????


----------



## moragw (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello dancingmarg I tried to email the name and address you gave us for the felted hat pattern but it didn't work. Is there another way I could get this pattern? It's really nice and I would really like one for myself. Thank you. Best wishes Morag Walker in Scotland.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

It's now on Ravelry, Morag. Search for Marg Jones and my 3 hats should come up. Or there is a link at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502966-1.html

Marg


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Wow!


WOW is right! Love all the beautiful colors


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow look at them all, they're very nice How many do you felt at one time?


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Wow look at them all, they're very nice How many do you felt at one time?


I usually wait until I've knitted 3 or 4 of a similar colour then do them all together (in separate bags). Never more than 5 because I found some super lingerie bags at Dollarama made of really fine netting that doesn't let the hairs/lint through, only bought 5, should have bought more but can't find them in the store any more. The ones I used previously had bigger holes and weren't so good at keeping the lint inside the bag. Hope they get them back in stock again, then I could felt more in one session.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow! You should be proud.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow!! You really have been busy? Great color array.
Marge


----------

